# Essential Oils



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Health food store,,,,,usually in the aroma therapy section.

Rick SoMd


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Rick


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I get mine from www.iherb.com


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I can usually find what I want on eBay.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I would check ebay and amazon.com for prices since they will be cheaper but if you have a health food store close by like i do then the health food store would be cheaper since you wouldnt be paying for S&H!! I get several different essential oils and other ingredents for a feed recipe that i use! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

If you’re looking for essential oil don’t’ buy them in a heath food store, unless they guarantee the oils are 100% concentrated. Most have a low percentage of the ingredient you’re looking for and the others are only solvent. 

For example: Menthol 100% is in crystal form, liquid in a bottle might contain 50 – 60 % oil to make it liquid. Thymol 100% is in crystal form, liquid might contains petrol gel (Vaseline) or high percentage of oil.

We have the same saying like you; you get what you pay for!


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

Amazon had everything that I needed. Thanks a lot, and God Bless.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.kobashi.co.uk/catalogbody.html


----------



## BillyH (Apr 19, 2010)

Hope this will help you out. :lookout:

http://www.puritan.com/essential-oils-679?left&searchterm=Essential Oil&rdcnt=1&page=1&sortOrder=2


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.diannassundries.com/Items.asp?itemtype=Essential Oils and Crystals&orderby=Short_name&direct=ASC&pagetitle=Essential Oils and Crystals


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Axtmann said:


> If you’re looking for essential oil don’t’ buy them in a heath food store, unless they guarantee the oils are 100% concentrated. Most have a low percentage of the ingredient you’re looking for and the others are only solvent.


_Tinctures_ with alcohol are labeled as such (by law), and _100% essential oils_ will be properly labeled as well. Read the labels.
I get my lemongrass oil and thyme and wintergreen oils at our local health food store. I use fairly small amounts so this works well for me.


----------



## sweetanniegal (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello everyone, just wanted to say that I sell essential oils on ebay for a good while and guaranteed to be pure undiluted, www.stores.ebay.com/sweetannieprimitives if I am allowed to say that.....which oils can be used in a hive, I am new to bees since May.....well, I have tiny hairlike maggots in the hive, some are a little bigger, but no detailed spine outline to them like one site said,wax moths continue to be a problem, I put the sugarvinegar water banana peel traps all over the yard which catches gobs of them , lifted my bottom hive and it used to be really really heavy for me to lift but now it is not nearly as heavy....dead unborn bees all over outside on plyboard which I have by blocks sitting on.....they look whitish tan color like they might have been ready to hatch,I just feel so hopeless, I thought I would get a hive and it would help the honey bee population and then maybe I could also get a lil honey too but it just seems like everything is going wrong and I don't even know what is going on in the hive to even be able to fix it, I have my honey extractor for sale on ebay, I definitely don't need it....I put in the grease patties, powdered sugar sifted on the bees and still no honey


----------



## beez2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been very satisfied with the products, prices and service from these folks. Many different food grade essential oils are available. Spend $75.00 or more and get free UPS ground shipping.

Chris Harvey--Teakwood Organics

www.thewarrestore.com


----------

